# Ruffies in ND???



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone seeing any near Walhalla or the Wessels area?


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

I haven't been around Walhalla or Wessels, but I have seen them in the big hills/woods up there. I guess im not sure if you're looking for a spot to hunt or just wondering if they live up there....all i can say is i've seen some up there occasionally. I guess i don't really know exactly where the highest populations would be.


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Not really looking for a spot to hunt...just wondering if anyone is seeing birds up there? When I elk hunted up there a few years back I learned the area pretty well. Thanks!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not sure about the bars up there but roofies are quite common in the Grand forks area.


----------

